# Some New fish that i got.



## KRIBS (Jan 24, 2006)

I aquired 4 of these today.
L199.

























These i have had for a while.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow you've been busy haven't you.


----------



## conaquavict (Apr 6, 2006)

Love the new pick ups, great additions to your
already impressive collection.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

very nice. Great pictures and fish


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice!!! They're awesome shots and fish!!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow. Are those zebra plecos I see? And apistos, and a montezuma sword? All those fish are beatiful....good shots too. What kind of fish is that after the cory cat? A farlowella (sp?)?


----------



## KRIBS (Jan 24, 2006)

Thats a royal farowella. Either its S.Aureum or S. Festivum.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

awesome fishies!


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

WOW! You have a lot of nice cats!!!


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

hehhehe.
I love plecos!!
I think they're cute, hehe


----------

